
NexDock – The World’s Most Affordable Laptop - chkuendig
http://nexdock.com/
======
molecule
Describing something that doesn't include CPU, RAM or storage as "The World's
Most Affordable Laptop" seem disingenuous.

------
TylerE
That's not a laptop, it's a dumb terminal.

------
cwe
Return of the Folio:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palm_Foleo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palm_Foleo)

None of the dead dot-com's were bad ideas, just too early. Same for the
"subnotebook"?

~~~
digi_owl
The folio was more potent than this. It could have actually worked on its own
if not for Palm leadership being fearful of undermining their handset sales.

Frankly the Foleo may well have been the first Netbook, to more of a work
device than the Asus EEEPC was.

------
walrus01
The world's most affordable laptop that doesn't suck is the Thinkpad you buy
on eBay for $95 and install Debian + xorg + openbox on.

------
nvk
I ordered one for RPI projects, hope it get's the goal.

~~~
icefox
This is honestly the more interesting answer. Having a little device with a
portable screen, keyboard and mouse that you can attach to various RPI as
needed. As for price how about a nexdock that has a port where you can stick a
Pi Zero in or even just include a Pi Zero, I would be happy to pay $5 more for
it?

Scratch that: Motorola Lapdock 100 is the same thing as this laptop
[http://hackaday.com/2016/01/26/turning-a-lapdock-into-a-
lapt...](http://hackaday.com/2016/01/26/turning-a-lapdock-into-a-laptop-with-
the-pi-zero/)

Edit: Just wanted to call out this line from the above article.

> The Lapdock 100 has long been a useful accessory for the Raspberry Pi

The market has a problem and this was a solution. The phone /laptop isn't
really a problem that people need solving. But the Pi owners have a problem
they need solved.

Just imaging a Pi with a USB-C port connected to one of these laptops via just
1 wire.

------
ceratopisan
You can buy a MHL adapter and a Bluetooth keyboard for $lessmoney, if you are
looking to hook an Android phone, though it won't have that laptop form
factor. I've done that, and the Android interface doesn't translate well.
There's a reason all their screenshots show Windows 10, because there's actual
specific accommodations for that in the operating system.

I'm not saying this to be down on their project; I think it's neat. You can
run other things on an Android phone, so I am nitpicking.

------
beamatronic
If I could run a Linux virtual machine on an iPhone, and then connect to it
with NexDock, that would be extraordinarily useful.

~~~
digi_owl
Or you could get an Android, where such things are possible...

------
kristianp
TN lcd 1366x768 screen? I know it's a low price point, but that's a turn-off.

[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/nexdock-the-world-s-
most-...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/nexdock-the-world-s-most-
affordable-laptop--2#/)

------
shubb
These windows mobiles need portable screens - basically a screen in a tablet
form factor with some kind of kick stand.

I was looking for a product like this a while back to pair with a laptop - for
multi screen coding in a hotel room. Couldn't find much. Anyone seen something
like this?

~~~
jhkim
Well you can use a tablet as a second monitor. There are apps out there
advertised as "second screen" apps for both android and apple tablets.

------
DKnoll
You could have had the SysAdmins on board if you just added a way to connect
the touchpad and keyboard via USB and maybe VGA in.

Cheap and portable crash cart? I'd buy it.

------
Tobold
An intriguing idea, but the information on the website is sparse.

What is the screen's resolution? How big is battery? How much does it weigh?

~~~
Schwolop
All of those were stated on the indiegogo page: 1366*768 (possible improvement
if they hit $1M), 10000mAh, and 1.46kg.

------
yalogin
It's describe as using the power of smartphones but the video doesn't play on
a smartphone.

------
jolux
it's a cool idea but it's not a laptop, just a keyboard, battery, and display

~~~
beamatronic
I wonder if it presents itself over USB as a USB hub with all of those things
plugged into it. It seems that you would get maximum compatibility that way.

------
ratfacemcgee
I'm sure all 3 windows 10 phone users are excited about it!

------
dorfsmay
No trackpoint means I personally cannot use it.

------
jacknews
Palm Foolio, um, Folio?

------
mxuribe
I love this idea!

